# Door Dash vs post mates



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Who pays better?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PM was my first delivery gig and it was pretty good at first. I was getting at least 75% tips but by the time I quit I was lucky to get 50%. With PM the customer tips after they receive their order. Its been almost a year now since I been on PM. Ive quit all of these gigs at least once but PM is the only one that I never went back to. Main reason I quit was because its only available in the city here plus the tips. You should give it a try it might be good in your area. Its the only gig other than UE that doesnt have scheduling. Also its the only one of these gigs that you can turn on anywhere in the country (where PM is available) and take orders without worrying about regions. Thats the only reason I bother keeping it on my phone


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> PM was my first delivery gig and it was pretty good at first. I was getting at least 75% tips but by the time I quit I was lucky to get 50%. With PM the customer tips after they receive their order. Its been almost a year now since I been on PM. Ive quit all of these gigs at least once but PM is the only one that I never went back to. Main reason I quit was because its only available in the city here plus the tips. You should give it a try it might be good in your area. Its the only gig other than UE that doesnt have scheduling. Also its the only one of these gigs that you can turn on anywhere in the country (where PM is available) and take orders without worrying about regions. Thats the only reason I bother keeping it on my phone


That's cool I like the idea being a traveling delivery guy


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

downeybrook said:


> Who pays better?


They both are horrible!Try Grubhub and caviar if they are available where you live.i like app that don't involve ordering


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> They both are horrible!Try Grubhub and caviar if they are available where you live.i like app that don't involve ordering


Just got approved for grubhub. Waiting for app link


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> Just got approved for grubhub. Waiting for app link


They will have you do orientation and give to you there


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

I did PM, but I make way more money with UE, and there's no ordering or paying or taking pics of stupid receipts. Plus the fact that PM makes you wait so long to get paid and doesn't pay on Friday nights is just crazy. I still have my black bag, but I keep shoes in it now. And I use the debit card to break into my apartment when I can't find my keys.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Nowadays? Payment wise DD over PM.


----------



## junbug7 (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't want to be charged to receive the money I worked for. Postmates disappointed.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

DoorDash steals tips with their latest BS
I worked for them when they started there was a guaranted wage amount
Day shifts they would have to pay from $0-10 to cover and night shifts I went over almost always
Then they started changing payouts from $8 to $4 it keep going back and forth

Then upcoming schedule for bicycles went away
I was complaining about that lack of shifts to the restaurants and even customers I got deactivated
That was about a year and a half ago

I stupidly called them back a few weeks ago asking to be reinstated
I told them I had some issues I've resolved and I'd like to try again

The guy put he a hold and said call back next week
When I called back they just keep giving me a link to my closed blocked account

I called back finally a very nice CS peep looked at my account and said honestly my account is blocked and the only way conceivable to open the account is you see them in person

They were just trying to be jerks one more time
And I'm very glad they did that because it shows their true colors


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

All I know is that food delivery customers aren't the ingrates rideshare passengers are.......PM tips are great.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Big Wig !!! said:


> All I know is that food delivery customers aren't the ingrates rideshare passengers are.......PM tips are great.


Fried rice no ask for aux cablez, or to pickup friends! !!!


----------

